

Ask HN: Is Bing running on a non-MS stack? - erictobia

I'll preface this by saying that I make my living as ASP.NET programmer so I'm not trying to slight MS. I'm just curious.<p>http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.bing.com<p>Sample microsoft.com HTTP Response Header:<p>Cache-Control: public
Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8Content-Encoding: gzip
Expires: Thu, 04 Jun 2009 16:56:47 GMT
Last-Modified: Thu, 04 Jun 2009 15:24:31 GMT
Vary: Accept-Encoding
<i>Server: Microsoft-IIS/7.0
X-AspNet-Version: 2.0.50727
X-Powered-By: ASP.NET</i>
Date: Thu, 04 Jun 2009 16:46:47 GMT
Content-Length: 20017<p>Sample bing.com HTTP Response Header:<p>Cache-Control: private, max-age=0
Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
Vary: Accept-Encoding
Content-Encoding: gzip
Date: Thu, 04 Jun 2009 16:49:51 GMT
Content-Length: 9295
Connection: keep-alive
======
johns
From an MS employee: <http://twitter.com/shanselman/statuses/1951354013>

~~~
ScottWhigham
"That's a netcraft caching/CDN bug. I've confirmed that Bing is in the MSFT
Data Centers, all Windows/IIS." - that's an odd bug............

------
CyberFonic
MS bought Powerset in order to bring Bing to market (just like they bought
QDOS to sell to IBM as MSDOS).

PowerSet uses:

Natural language parser from Xerox Parc
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-13953_3-9940887-80.html>

Apache [http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/hadoop-core-
user/20...](http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/hadoop-core-
user/200808.mbox/%3CC4BDF07E.5195%25michael@powerset.com%3E)

Puppet server farm admin tools
<http://reductivelabs.com/trac/puppet/wiki/WhosUsingPuppet>

Dell servers running Linux [http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-
poweredge/2007-Sept...](http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-
poweredge/2007-September/032788.html)

Wikipedia entry (as indexed by PowerSet) :
[http://www.powerset.com/explore/semhtml/Powerset_(company)?q...](http://www.powerset.com/explore/semhtml/Powerset_\(company\)?query=what+technologies+does+powerset+use)

I'm sure there are more smoking guns out there. I found the above with Bing
!!! (cross-checked with Google)

So is SCO going to sue MS for purloining "their tech" ??? Should be enough
dough to get them out of bankruptcy.

------
trickjarrett
There's about a 0.01% chance they would use a Linux architecture. If it came
out that they didn't trust Windows to run Bing then it would be a big hit to
their server market I think.

I imagine it's not a standard IIS setup though, so the response header is
probably unique due to this.

------
chanux
But the Kumo (the code name for bing) days were like this ...

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10235400-16.html?part=rss&...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10235400-16.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20)

------
kierank
www.bing.com appears to me on Akamai and they are huge linux users so in some
sense Bing is not on a MS stack.

~~~
jonursenbach
Whatever their CDN is running on is irrelevant.

